# First time muzz hunting for elk any help



## jlundquist (Oct 7, 2012)

I live in St. George and was thinking around Panguitch Lake or going up to Monroe Mtn. I have one day to go spot in about two weeks, any specific areas I should look at? I just want some meat and a spike would be plenty.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I hope you do well and have fun, but not being from that area or having ever hunted anywhere down there I am of no help to you.


----------



## fastcamo (Aug 27, 2012)

if ya have a general tag, make sure your not looking around in the LE units


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> fastcamo wrote:if ya have a general tag, make sure your not looking around in the LE units


Yep, muzzy hunt for those units ended on the 4th, not saying you can't use your muzzy for the spike or any bull tag but I know the Panguitch is spike only if you didn't draw an LE tag.


----------

